# Florida Buck Leads Kingline Big Buck Contest



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

This Florida bruiser scored 168 1/8 and was killed by Edwin Henry on Yellow River in Okaloosa county. Just when i thought this buck could'nt be beat, I scored a Birmingham, Alabama buck at 174 4/8 Gross. Unfortunately the buck was killed just a few miles outside the contest bounderies.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Yellow river? Wow! When was it killed?


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

I walked in the shop while they was scoring this rack and I thought it was from Kansas or somewhere like that and when they told me Florida I was shocked ! This goes to show you management pays off !!! Congrats Mr Henry and Ken on an AWESOME deer.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

That deer was shot this year, and the taxidermy is already done? It takes 6 months when I bring one in.
Nice buck, especially for a local deer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

PensacolaEd said:


> That deer was shot this year, and the taxidermy is already done? It takes 6 months when I bring one in.
> Nice buck, especially for a local deer.


Depends what party of the season you take them in, I've seen them a month out and I've seen them 8 months out. I'm sure Bone Yard did the work on this one maybe he could tell you.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

It was killed with a bow about 10 days ago. I just happened to have a form in stock that would fit this deer, and Edwin talked me into get'n this one out quick. It's not finished, it's a minimum of three weeks to turn a deer. The time of year does make a differance, but in this case it was a miricle Edwin's deer got turned so quick. We took in almost 50 deerto be mounted this week alone. plus as many for meat processing. Lots of overtime, but I'm not complaining with todays economy.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Bone Yard said:


> It was killed with a bow about 10 days ago. I just happened to have a form in stock that would fit this deer, and Edwin talked me into get'n this one out quick. It's not finished, it's a minimum of three weeks to turn a deer. The time of year does make a differance, but in this case it was a miricle Edwin's deer got turned so quick. We took in almost 50 deerto be mounted this week alone. plus as many for meat processing. Lots of overtime, but I'm not complaining with todays economy.


Get off your a$$ and get them done 3 months and counting down the days !!!! That leads me to another question about a turkey named Giligan??? He would look nice in my living room! LOL


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

byrddog said:


> Get off your a$$ and get them done 3 months and counting down the days !!!! That leads me to another question about a turkey named Giligan??? He would look nice in my living room! LOL


 All Turkeys take a year an a half, Unless you talk ($$$$$$$) me into doing it sooner!!!!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Bone Yard said:


> All Turkeys take a year an a half, Unless you talk ($$$$$$$) me into doing it sooner!!!!


 Do you want Kathy on your butt about her hor$e$ ????? Hell my turkey has molted and grown his feathers back twice.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

your so rite bout mang. byrddog. If every one around would kill some does and let the young buck walk they would be shocked at what they might see around hear. 

I didn't see the deer tell now eddwin had just left the shop with the horns when I was making a stop by.

Heck ask Ron about doing ducks...HAHAHAHA Got a great pair of hooded mers for ya to do Ron and a redhead for tom roberts 9 year old son. see ya soon.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

byrddog said:


> Do you want Kathy on your butt about her hor$e$ ????? Hell my turkey has molted and grown his feathers back twice.


 Just think how much nicer your mount is going to look with all those new feathers.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

They were scoring this beast when i was in Ron's shop. I wanted to take my Illinois deer and run home..... lol.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Byrd, if you'd come off a little more cash you could get it done sooner. You know that!!!!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

You better get your checkbook ready after your weekend you just had!!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Byrd, I was wrong I droped of three birds 5 days ago and Ron already has them mounted.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

saltgrass said:


> Byrd, I was wrong I droped of three birds 5 days ago and Ron already has them mounted.


Why do you have to rub it in ! I cant even remember what my bird looks like!


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

byrddog said:


> Why do you have to rub it in ! I cant even remember what my bird looks like!


 In your mind, It had a 12 inch beard and 1 1/2 inch spurs. I thought if I could hold out till spring, you might accedently kill a mature bird, and I would'nt have to mount this jake! LOL


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Bone Yard said:


> In your mind, It had a 12 inch beard and 1 1/2 inch spurs. I thought if I could hold out till spring, you might accedently kill a mature bird, and I would'nt have to mount this jake! LOL


 As long as hes been there he probably put another inch on his spurs and beard!!!!! LOL


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

byrddog said:


> I walked in the shop while they was scoring this rack and I thought it was from Kansas or somewhere like that and when they told me Florida I was shocked ! This goes to show you management pays off !!! Congrats Mr Henry and Ken on an AWESOME deer.


 
I am 99% sure that this deer was a big main frame 8 pnt last year. In looking at our picture's his typical frame is the same. If you look at his right base you can see how much bigger it is. I think he damaged his base before growing this year's rack and that is what caused all the "extra" stuff on that side. Holding the skull plate you can really see the abnormal shape of the base this year. Incredible deer either way !


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Dang!! He's alive! You know, you really need to take a break from Looking at all those Trail Cam Pic's. At your age the excitement may be more than your heart can handle. Good to here from Ya Imkilroy "The Man with the Golden Horse-shoe"


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Bone Yard said:


> Dang!! He's alive! You know, you really need to take a break from Looking at all those Trail Cam Pic's. At your age the excitement may be more than your heart can handle. Good to here from Ya Imkilroy "The Man with the Golden Horse-shoe"


LOL!! I try to keep a lower profile these day's! Plus, I'm still in self imposed hunter's hell for losing my 11 pnt in bow season!


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

imkilroy said:


> LOL!! I try to keep a lower profile these day's! Plus, I'm still in self imposed hunter's hell for losing my 11 pnt in bow season!


 I understand, depresion can last awhile when you can't live upto your own expectations. Get out there and kill another monster, it's the only medicine that will cure hunter's depresion. The Best lose one once in a while. Let's see-----I believe that is the only one you have lost in what? 10 or 15 years. Yea I guess you should be kinda tough on yourself. LOL


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Ken, Tell Henry he can pick up his deer now!!!!


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Bone Yard said:


> Hey Ken, Tell Henry he can pick up his deer now!!!!


I may pick it up and hang in my house for a week before I tell him! 
Naw, I'll let Edwin know today. Awesome turn around bud, can't wait to see it!


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

Ken,
How is Bow doing? I'm going to start some the pups on a deer hide this weekend.


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

that deer dont look like nothing from around here and if its the same edwin henry that builds house then its probably not from around here lol:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

love to hog hunt said:


> that deer dont look like nothing from around here and if its the same edwin henry that builds house then its probably not from around here lol:thumbdown::thumbdown:


Sometimes its better to keep your mouth shut and look dumb than to open it and remove all doubt !!!!


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

just stateing and opinion maybe a fact this is a nice deer but not from around yellow river not in santa rosa or okalosa county except maybe a game farm :thumbsup:


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

looks Awesome!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

love to hog hunt said:


> just stateing and opinion maybe a fact this is a nice deer but not from around yellow river not in santa rosa or okalosa county except maybe a game farm :thumbsup:


That's where your ignorance is coming out. I know for a fact that deer came from Okaloosa County as its just down the road from the house and most of the people on here know the PFF member that is in that club. Don't be jealous, its a nasty thing. And it is not a game farm or high fence.


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

not jealous at all like i said nice deer maybe i will order me one off the net and see if i can get in on this florida big buck contest i have hunted that same area all the way from the boat ramp and up the river and seen some nice deer but nuthin like this one just my opinion and everyone has one right lol


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

love to hog hunt said:


> not jealous at all like i said nice deer maybe i will order me one off the net and see if i can get in on this florida big buck contest i have hunted that same area all the way from the boat ramp and up the river and seen some nice deer but nuthin like this one just my opinion and everyone has one right lol


 Maybe your just not as good a hunter as Mr Henry! Just my opinion and everyone has the right lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

love to hog hunt said:


> not jealous at all like i said nice deer maybe i will order me one off the net and see if i can get in on this florida big buck contest i have hunted that same area all the way from the boat ramp and up the river and seen some nice deer but nuthin like this one just my opinion and everyone has one right lol


I've never seen a 200" deer in Florida but guess what there was one, its the state record, if its a state record it can't be pin raised or killed in a fence.

Like I said jealously is a nasty thing to get over.


----------



## pic (Jan 15, 2010)

I hunted in a lease on this land before Mr Henry bought it ,place was full of big deer and did not manage it half as good as he does. Great job Edwin! Will be looking for more big ones from you.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

love to hog hunt said:


> just stateing and opinion maybe a fact this is a nice deer but not from around yellow river not in santa rosa or okalosa county except maybe a game farm :thumbsup:


Just to set you straight on some fact's. That deer DID come from Okaloosa County. It WAS a free roaming native Florida deer. I have worked on that land with Mr. Henry for 4 year's and know all that has 
gone into managing the herd on that land. Yes, that deer is a freak, but 
that is what you get when you maintain a feed program year round and 
let buck's walk year after year to reach their potential. I personaly let 3 
ten pnt's walk last year because they were not over 3 1/2.


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2010)

It just dawned on me but I also hunted that land when it was called the Yellow River Hunt Club. There were some fine deer taken off of it then but it's awesome to see what the true potential is. Congrats for all the hard work and restraint that it takes to produce a deer like that around here.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Splittine said:


> That's where your ignorance is coming out. I know for a fact that deer came from Okaloosa County as its just down the road from the house and most of the people on here know the PFF member that is in that club. Don't be jealous, its a nasty thing. And it is not a game farm or high fence.


 Thanks Splittine!! Could'nt have said it better myself*:notworthy:


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

I drove up on a buck crossing a paved road during daylight last year during rut heading into their place that was bigger than any deer I have seen in my entire life come of Eglin...so I know they are in there and know how strict they manage that place...great deer and believe me its a yellow river buck


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

The guys that hunt this land and do all the work on it should all be high fived. Yes it is nice to beable to do what they are doing and no all of us dont have the money. But great work on managing the deer as hard as they do. I have been in ron's and seen pic's that ken has brought in and ther are always a bunch of big deer.


heck in the Jay area of santarosa ther are some nice deer to. That are in the 130's and 140's. If we could get people to shoot the does and let the buck get older we would be shocked at what we could kill here in N.w FL.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

I know this is the december lull, but how many of you think this buck will win the contest anyway?


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Thought I would bring this back up to compare RACKS. Hard to believe two bucks of this caliber were killed locally


----------

